# Concerned about spay incision



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

I have a 5 month cattle dog mix, she was spayed yesterday. Now I've never had a female dog before but my moms dog was recently spayed and her incision did not look like this( she took her dog to a different vet). I actually really like the vet clinic I take Zoey to, never had a bad experience with them. Also












the vet that did her surgery is very reputable. It looks like a really sloppy suturing job to me but was wondering what you guys thought.
View attachment 201770
View attachment 201778
the pictures are 36 hours post op.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

To me, that doesn't look normal. I'd be taking her in ASAP. Has she been wearing a cone or been able to get at the incision?


----------



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

They didn't send her home with a cone, but no she hasn't been messing with it at all since being home. It looked exactly the same earlier today when I picked her up, I wasn't able to get a good look at it until I got home. If I would've seen it at the vet I would've have said something to them. Well looks like I'll be taking her to the vet first thing in the morning.... ugh poor baby. ��


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Was everything ok?


----------



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

I took her to the vet Friday morning(the same one that did the surgery). He said her inscion looked perfect, exactly like it was supposed to. He said the reason it looks weird is because the sutures are tight. He assured me it would look fine once healed. The picture is from today, it looks a little better to me.


----------



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

but one thing is for sure, I won't be taking any future pets there for spay/neuter procedures.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

If it were me I would probably go to another vet and get a 2nd opinion, that just does not look okay to me - I've never seen a spay incision that had so much excess skin. I'm not a vet or anything, but it doesn't look okay..


----------



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

I am still concerned about it for sure... I've been searching on Google for incisions that look like hers and haven't been able to find any. Im honestly pretty aggravated that they did such a bad job suturing her... Isn't that like vet school 101?? She has an appointment tomorrow morning at a different vet for a second opinion and to hopefully ease my mind.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

I just got back, they had a few cancellations so I was able to get in earlier. So basically it was what I thought, they did a crap suture job. Instead of securing it with knots at both ends they only secured at one end. She said that that suture method works ok but it's more prone to buckling. So zoeys incision has some buckeling and the edges of her skin aren't meeting the way they're supposed to. Since there's quite a bit of skin Overlapping it makes her in incision much more susceptible to infection. So far it's healing OK, no signs of infection. The vet also said it will take little longer than a proper suture job to heal but it should be just fine.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

glad its somewhat okay. Did you like this other vet? Will you stay with her?


----------



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

yep already got everything transferred over. Im just disappointed, I really liked the clinic and vet. but I just can't continue to go there after what happened. They explained nothing to me and basically made me feel stupid for bringing her back in.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Zoeyspark18 said:


> View attachment 202010
> I took her to the vet Friday morning(the same one that did the surgery). *He said her inscion looked perfect, exactly like it was supposed to.* He said the reason it looks weird is because the sutures are tight. He assured me it would look fine once healed. The picture is from today, it looks a little better to me.


The reason I've bolded would be reason enough for me to not go back to that vet. That is NOT a perfect incision.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Our shelter spays look like that at times I wonder if he was in a hurry 
glad you went to another vet


----------



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

Well there were several other dogs getting spayed that day... Still though that's no excuse. I paid good money to have her spayed there (they are one of the more expensive vets in my area) I expected him to do an awesome job especially after all the rave reviews about his clinic. That along with him completely dismissing my warranted concerns the next day. I was more than a little frustrated! Hopefully I'll have a better experience with the new place....


----------



## lzrddr (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a horizontal mattress suture pattern.. a little more secure than needs to be for the average spay, but it is a reasonable suture pattern and will result in normal healing (will look a lot better once the sutures are removed). As long as the tissues trapped by the suture material stay a healthy color like they are now, I suspect it will be OK.


----------



## Zoeyspark18 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! It was very informative. I was told the sutures are absorbable but I guess once they absorb it will look just fine.


----------



## Zeniths (Apr 23, 2021)

Zoeyspark18 said:


> View attachment 202010
> I took her to the vet Friday morning(the same one that did the surgery). He said her inscion looked perfect, exactly like it was supposed to. He said the reason it looks weird is because the sutures are tight. He assured me it would look fine once healed. The picture is from today, it looks a little better to me.


My dog just got spayed and her incision looks like your dogs. I know this was 5 years ago I’m hoping to see a healed picture.


----------

